# 1/1000 Scale Refit



## ThomasModels (Mar 8, 2000)

The saucer section is complete photographed here:
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=150020


If you want to see them and haven't yet logged in, fell free to sign up. If not, :tongue:


----------



## omnimodel (Oct 9, 2004)

Stunning work as always. Are there plans for detailing decals from PNT?


----------



## ThomasModels (Mar 8, 2000)

The kit decal sheet will be pretty detailed (and large) including all hull graphics and markings, saucer rim strips and windows.


----------



## GLU Sniffah (Apr 15, 2005)

Oh boy oh boy oh BOY!


----------



## Just Plain Al (Sep 7, 1999)

Schweet!!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Just tell me where and when to send the money!


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

Cooooooolllllll!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KUROK (Feb 2, 2004)

Giddyup!


----------



## vaderknight (Nov 8, 2005)

Excellent job!! The detail on the saucer looks great!!


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

ThomasModels said:


> The saucer section is complete photographed here:
> http://thomasmodels.com/phpbb/viewtopic.php?t=233&start=15
> 
> If you want to see them and haven't yet logged in, fell free to sign up. If not, :tongue:


Sorry if this has been asked before but will it be hollow for lighting projects, solid resin, or styrene?

What will the approximate cost be? I am sure interested in one or more of these.


----------



## Warped9 (Sep 12, 2003)

A companion for the TOS _E?_ Tell me where to send the money.


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

I can't imagine this will be hollow cast in this scale...is it even possible to hollowcast parts this small? I opened up the Alliance Galactica Shuttle to add a cockpit and even on a hollow-cast piece the resin is fairly thick, varying from over 1/8" to over half an inch or more.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Looks great! Can't wait!


----------



## GLU Sniffah (Apr 15, 2005)

Smeagol NEEDS it.


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

I really like it. :thumbsup: Cant wait till it becomes available !!!!!!!!!!!11


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

Opus Penguin said:


> Sorry if this has been asked before but will it be hollow for lighting projects, solid resin, or styrene?


I think I heard somewhere it will be cast in white chocolate with a foil aztek wrapper. :thumbsup:


----------



## Trekfreak (Mar 26, 2005)

SWEET!
Yet all I have done with the big one so far is the garden.


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

beeblebrox said:


> I think I heard somewhere it will be cast in white chocolate with a foil aztek wrapper. :thumbsup:


Is Willy Wonka in the house? :tongue:


----------



## justinleighty (Jan 13, 2003)

Trekfreak said:


> SWEET!



Semi-sweet, actually ...


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

beeblebrox said:


> I think I heard somewhere it will be cast in white chocolate with a foil aztek wrapper. :thumbsup:


 Well, there's a modification I'm gonna have to do. With a bite taken out of the saucer.

"This was no boating accident!"


----------



## justinleighty (Jan 13, 2003)

Wait a sec. Is this about to turn into a "We're gonna need a bigger chocolate bar" threads?


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

John P said:


> With a bite taken out of the saucer.


"My God, Bones! What have I done?"


----------



## El Gato (Jul 15, 2000)

beeblebrox said:


> "My God, Bones! What have I done?"


"What you had to do. What you've always done: turn someone else's loss into your sweet, delicious, chocolaty goodness treat"


----------



## capt Locknar (Dec 29, 2002)

Solid Cast and No price determined yet. 

Will get back to you on that.


----------



## capt Locknar (Dec 29, 2002)

No actually thom the Part is still in the plastic bag you handed it to me in and I know where to buy rubber gloves too.


----------



## capt Locknar (Dec 29, 2002)

I won't be able to have a price for anyone till the other 4 parts arrive.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Don't forget to take it out of the plastic bag before you cast it.


----------



## spe130 (Apr 13, 2004)

Hopefully the Post Office doesn't tear open the packaging and lose any of the master parts... :drunk:


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Any more pics. or info. ??????


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Still planning the white chocolate special edition? UUMMMM, CHOCOLATE!!


----------



## capt Locknar (Dec 29, 2002)

Nope still waiting on the other parts to arrive. 
I can't get a definate answer from the master maker as to when they will arrive, sorry fella's


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)




----------



## capt Locknar (Dec 29, 2002)

You can say that again JGG.

If you only knew the half of it!!!!


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

I may have miised the update on this Capt'n..............................
Is there an update???


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Yeah, dude. You missed a LOT about this. 

To whit: The project is dead where Dave/capt locknar is concerned. However, Thomas Sasser is apparently producing it for himself. 

In related news, Jupiter Station is releasing a 1/1000 scale Refit that will likely be a Starship Modeler Store exclusive. Also, There are 1/1000 kits on the way for the D-7M/_K'T'Inga_, _Oberth (Grissom), Miranda (Reliant)_ and _Constellation (Stargazer)_. *No idea on release dates for any of them*, tho the Refit _should_ be released sometime before the Christmas/New Years Holiday timeframe.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

That is good new for the other 1/1000 ships coming.


----------



## ThomasModels (Mar 8, 2000)

Griffworks said:


> However, Thomas Sasser is apparently producing it for himself....


 "Apparently" It looks like JGG isn't the only one who has missed a lot concerning this. I will not be producing the kit myself. Again, there has been an agreement made with another party for casting and distribution when the master is completed. I'd rather not say where it will be sold thru as it will still be a few months before I can get back on it to complete it. 

As often as you're on my board Griff, I would have thought you would have seen this:
http://thomasmodels.com/phpbb/viewtopic.php?t=233&start=30

No sweat, but that's the real deal. Updates on the master will be shown in that linked thread. Before posting information in which one really does not have full knowledge of, it takes no time to check things out.

Thanks!


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

ThomasModels said:


> "Apparently" It looks like JGG isn't the only one who has missed a lot concerning this. I will not be producing the kit myself. Again, there has been an agreement made with another party for casting and distribution when the master is completed. I'd rather not say where it will be sold thru as it will still be a few months before I can get back on it to complete it.
> 
> As often as you're on my board Griff, I would have thought you would have seen this:
> http://thomasmodels.com/phpbb/viewtopic.php?t=233&start=30


I've not checked out that particular sub-forum for a while, Thomas. I tend to skim most forums anymore when I'm at home. I even do that here fairly regularly, just popping in to threads to make sure people aren't hurling insults at each other. 



> No sweat, but that's the real deal. Updates on the master will be shown in that linked thread. Before posting information in which one really does not have full knowledge of, it takes no time to check things out.


No need to go and berate me, Thomas. I simply haven't taken the time to check out that section of your forum, as I said above. I said "apparently" because I wasn't 100% certain what was going on with the project as it stands and didn't have the time to stop, go to your forum, skim thru several pages of threads and find out what was happening. If you took some sort of offense to my post above, my apologies. 

However, I honestly don't see where you could find offense in it or feel the need to be as aggressive in your post when all i was trying to do was to update JGG on what was happening. Nothing libel was said after all....


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Taken from Thomas' forums mentioned above: 



ThomasModels said:


> Wow, really? Tsk, tsk! :smt018
> That is incorrect, the model has not been axed. Quite the opposite. When I complete the current contractual obligation, work will recommence on the master before it is sent off to it's new distributor to actually be molded, cast, and made available.


I think my mind was hanging on the word "distributor" and that you were going to be selling this - indirectly, obviously - as a PNT Models kit. To my mind, that means you're producing the kit yourself, even if your not doing the molding/casting and distributing. I think that might be why I said what I did. And again, I wasn't 100% certain, thus use of the word "apparently". Perhaps a poor choice on my part.


----------



## ThomasModels (Mar 8, 2000)

I think you're reading feelings, emotions, and intent in my post which were not intended. I took no offense nor did I intend my posting to 'berate' you, just to set the facts straight. As it appears that I have offended you, I apologize.


Enough of this posturing.


----------



## ThomasModels (Mar 8, 2000)

> Last edited by Griffworks : Today at 11:42 PM. Reason: Oh, C'mon....


 Just trying to liven things up!


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Ooooooooooooooooooo. k.
Thankyou ???


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

.....


----------



## ThomasModels (Mar 8, 2000)

John P said:


>


Yeah I can see that. My previous post made sense before the moderator edit. Now taken out of context, it ends in what looks to be a snide remark.




Griffworks said:


> I think my mind was hanging on the word "distributor" and that you were going to be selling this - indirectly, obviously - as a PNT Models kit. To my mind, that means you're producing the kit yourself, even if your not doing the molding/casting and distributing.


 That's the third time on this page alone that you've rearranged or read into my posts and posted as fact, your interpretation of what I said to read something that is absolutely not there.

I do not work like that. If I am going to produce that or any other kit, I will say that I am going to produce it myself and not try to fool anyone who reads the post on my board.

Good grief.


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Good golly gee whiz guys I was only asking for an update , not trying to start a "Hatfield & McCoys" fuedin' fest!


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

ThomasModels said:


> Yeah I can see that. My previous post made sense before the moderator edit. Now taken out of context, it ends in what looks to be a snide remark.


And the reason for the edit was because your "trying to liven things up" was by calling me a "Peckerhead". 



> That's the third time on this page alone that you've rearranged or read into my posts and posted as fact, your interpretation of what I said to read something that is absolutely not there.
> 
> I do not work like that. If I am going to produce that or any other kit, I will say that I am going to produce it myself and not try to fool anyone who reads the post on my board.


I never said nor insinuated that you were trying to fool anyone. I was simply trying to clarify what I meant above and - again - meant no insult and I certainly wasn't trying to mislead anyone. I'm only initially guilty of a poor choice of words. You appear to have taken that as some sort of attack against you, otherwise I can't think of a reason you'd feel the need to so very specifically and aggressively "correct" me. Especially when you could have simply said something like "Hey, just to set the record straight, I'm not producing the kit, just making the master for someone else. For more information and for the straight scoop, check out this thread [LINK HERE]." 


> Good grief.


Indeed. 

Now, I apologize for whatever it is that seems to have gotten you in upset, Thomas. Again, no ill-will was meant with my poor choice of words. 

This is also a warning to you in regards to following TOS. 


*And for the sake of further clarification on my information posted above:* it's not Jupiter Station that's produced the 1/1000 Refit kit which should be available in the next couple of months that I mentioned, but another producer of quality masters. Suffice it to say that misinformation was passed on another public forum and corrected earlier this morning.


----------

